# Grip change &#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;



## Grantley1988 (Jul 23, 2015)

I've been playing for nearly 3 years now using the interlocking grip which I have had good success with coming down to a 10 handicap in that time frame.

However I have always struggled with distance compared to my playing partners. I'm a straight hitter and strike the ball well but never hit the ball far. Often getting out driven by most people I play with.

I randomly came across a thread on here with the pros and cons of the vardon and interlocking grip so I thought I would give the vardon grip a try...

Its like night and day!! I swapped mid round on the 4th hole and I gained 30 yards with my drive on my first swing! No longer hitting the drive high and no roll but a nice penatrating flight with lots of roll! It's made such a difference to my approach shots. I'm now hitting 7 or 8 irons compared to 4 irons or even my 5 wood on long par 4's. I'm striking my irons with a different sound and my swing feels so much more powerful. 

I played that round under handicap and went round 5 over today which is a new PB. I'm so happy at the moment. I have been really struggling lately having moved to a tougher, longer course and now I can't wait to get cut in comps!!

Sorry for the long post but i thought I would share my joy and maybe help someone who is struggling with difference to try the vardon grip &#128515;&#128515;


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 23, 2015)

I have been looking at swapping to the overlap too. I hae tried it at the range and its seems ok, might try it on the course this evening,,,,


----------



## hines57 (Jul 23, 2015)

what a difference! I guess that you are still as straight as before as well as gaining length?

I use the vardon and am struggling. Perhaps I should try swapping the other way to see what difference it makes!!!


----------



## delc (Jul 23, 2015)

I switched from the Vardon to the interlocking grip earlier this year, and seem to be hitting the ball further and generally straighter!


----------



## Imurg (Jul 23, 2015)

I haven't changed my grip and I'm hitting it longer and straighter.......:mmm:


----------



## bignev (Jul 23, 2015)

Ive been using the baseball grip for the last few years and struggle for consistancy
might try changing to vardon and see what happens.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 23, 2015)

I have tiny girlie hands (in fact I know women with bigger hands!) and so interlocking works best for me. I just accept I hit girly distances too


----------



## User20205 (Jul 23, 2015)

Changed to vardon on the back of that thread, hitting it nicely at the moment.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 24, 2015)

Whats the difference between vardon and baseball ?


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 24, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Whats the difference between vardon and baseball ?
		
Click to expand...

Overlapping little finger on the Vardon.


----------



## JamesR (Jul 24, 2015)

I didn't know the grip affected distances?

I changed from interlock, which I used when a kid with small hands, to overlap recently. This was advised by the club pro, with whom I've had a few lessons, because I have a tendency to flip my hands over at impact and had a very strong grip. I always did this when younger because I had a very flat swing. Now the swing plane has improved the hands get overworked at times.
I now find it harder to flip my hands over & more uncomfortable to get too strong, when using the overlap grip.


----------



## ThinAir (Jul 24, 2015)

Before I started having lessons, I was using the interlocking grip which is what I had seen when I had done some reading and you-tubing. 

I hit a few balls in my first lesson and this was the first thing that got looked at changed.

I hadn't got much experience other than hitting balls at the range, and it felt really weird holding the club in a new way. I changed from the interlocking grip to an overlapping one, and the way my hands were positioned on the club was changed as well. I instantly started hitting the ball a lot straighter and more consistently. 

I'm now having a battle getting used to how my grip seems to want to change when the ball moves forwards in my stance.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm going to try the interVardon 10 finger grip to see what happens


----------

